# Food Safety News - 04/14/2021 ....As the 4-20 holiday nears, Denver does what it does to remain highest in the land



## daveomak.fs (Apr 14, 2021)

*As the 4-20 holiday nears, Denver does what it does to remain highest in the land*
By Dan Flynn on Apr 14, 2021 12:09 am The Mile High City isn’t about to let any other jurisdiction surpass it and seems always to have something to roll out for the 4-20 holiday. This year the Denver City Council is on the verge of allowing delivery services and consumption clubs for marijuana and going further down the decriminalization road for mushrooms. Two... Continue Reading


*WHO appeals for pause on sale of live wild animals in markets*
By Joe Whitworth on Apr 14, 2021 12:08 am The World Health Organization (WHO) and other agencies are calling on countries to suspend the sale of certain live caught wild animals in food markets. WHO, the World Organization for Animal Health (OIE), and United Nations Environment Programme (UNEP) issued guidance for national food safety authorities to make traditional markets safer and reduce public health... Continue Reading


*Two jailed in Netherlands for roles in fipronil scandal*
By News Desk on Apr 14, 2021 12:06 am The main suspects in the 2017 fipronil in eggs scandal have been sentenced to a year in prison by a Dutch court. Managers of Chickfriend and Chickclean were given 12 months in jail for using fipronil at poultry farms in the Netherlands and endangering public health. The 28-year-old and 35-year-old men presented themselves as specialists... Continue Reading


----------

